# Monsal Trail



## endoman (28 May 2011)

Trundled up and down the Monsal Trail today with family. 20 miles ish, very pleasant and easy cycling, all downhill on the way back. Was pretty busy though, enjoyed the atmospheric rides through the tunnels.


We struggled to find the end of the trail in Bakewell when starting, having parked at the showground. Eventually crossing it on a bridge and clambering down an embankment. Join it either at the Station, or ride the wrong way out of Bakewell down Coombs road to pick it up at then end.

My new cruz roofbars and cycle carriers performed perfectly for 3 bikes, 

Tissington or High Peak trail next weekend, and some quicker paced commuting midweek, I will loose weight!


----------



## Alun (29 May 2011)

Was there yesterday myself! Returned to Bakewell via some quiet roads. Did you stop at the tea shed at the far end?


----------



## endoman (29 May 2011)

Yep we did, they were searching for a missing youngster who we passed about 3 miles down the trail, all ended safely glad to say. 
Dave the dog was good company at the tea shed


----------



## DTD (29 May 2011)

We were there today too – bit busy in bits. We started at the Buxton(ish) end which is well signed.
Think the Tissington Trail is better and have rode the Manifold Trail (which is good, but confusingly signed along its route).

Saw someone else riding a Cannondale Caadx 105 – first time I've seen another out and about.

Personally I've found all these trails nice for a day out, but not great rides – if going to Buxton prefer the A5004 route with it's climbs, descents and bends.


----------



## endoman (29 May 2011)

Tissington or the routes around ladybower next weekend, Daughter just enjoys the days out.


----------



## skudupnorth (30 May 2011)

Went for a walk on it today in the rain with the herd and Mrs Skud.Busy even with the wet stuff,started at the Millers Dale car park and walked back throught the tunnels.....everyone loved it ! Going back with the bikes next,car park only £3.50 for the day...bargain !


----------

